# Noisy Red Grouppo



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, I have a madone 6.9 with full red on it. The shifts are quick and precise.... but when I am just pedaling along it is very noisy and I can kind of feel a little roughness/vibration from the drive train. I'm certain some is coming from the BB adapter combined with the gigantic hollow tubes in that area. But there is also a fair amount of noise from the rear derailleur. So anyone else have and solve this problem? My LBS says its adjusted properly as evident from the crisp shifting. Am I just going to have to live with the noise? The problem seems to be worst in my 26t cog and get a little less as I move down the cassette

For reference:

I have a SRAM 1070 11-26 cassette with a wippermann chain (mid-level, not sure what model #).

Use to have a rival chain and shimano chain and it was just as noisy.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*check the chain angle*

my Red eqpt Giant TCR Advanced SL 0 is very noisy in the biggest tooth ring on the cass also. It actually catches on the next gear ramp. Consequently, I have upped my cadence when climbing. It's made me faster, and mentally knowing I can't bail into the lower gear helps me too.

Anyway, it's the short chainstays according to my long time(and trusted) mechanic. The shop sells Trek(also Colongo, Kuyota, Cervelo, etc, etc,etc) he said that the cross chain angle was even more severe on your bike than mine. 

throw the bike in the stand and look at the chain angle...mine is ridiculous. 

I have been a Shimano only(road) guy for ten years, this was my first Sram road group. I've been loving the Sram on my mtn bikes since 06, and will probably never return to Shimano again there. I have read all over these forum's about Red being noisy. The first ride and WOW, was there drivetrain noise. Some was simply learning to shift differently, and be chain angle smarter. By the second ride, the drivetrain got quieter.

I now have about 300 miles on the bike, and absolutely love it.I still find myself being too tentative on downshifts at times though. IMHO, the shifting is much crisper, and no noiser than my Shimano. I just love that mechanical, loud, and NOW shifting action of the Sram.

Good Luck!


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

*Sram Red creaking problem*

I have a similar problem with my Sram Red. I have about 400 miles on mu group and I started to hear creaks while pedaling. It must be from the cranks set or BB. I've tried everything but I can't get it fixed. I've lubed all parts that I could think of to no avail.


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

*Dura Ace cassette and chain*

I have about 200K on my new Sram Red group and have nothing to compare it with but the LBS suggested I use it with a Dura Ace (7900) cassette (11-28) and chain. Seems quiet enough to me and the shifts are very fast


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*400 mile mark here too*

just crossed it tonite on the new bike. I started to develop creeks and groans about a week ago. I initially thought, crank, or pedals. I tried unsuccesfully to isolate it left or right. The creeking ended up coming from the head tube. 

My bike was involved in a fork recall prior to shipping, so I'm assumin that there wasn't enough lube put back on the new fork. I just haven't had a chance to get it back to the shop for a do-over.

Something to consider if the bike is new anyway,

Performance wise, I've finally got a little stretch going on. Shifting is a little degraded at times...I'm apparently not smart enough to solve it with a simple twist either. Overall, I'm simply loving this bike/grouppo. 

I am demolishing my late summer loop times, and it ain't even May yet for christ sake. Gonna be a good year...fingers crossed!


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

kyrider said:


> I have a similar problem with my Sram Red. I have about 400 miles on mu group and I started to hear creaks while pedaling. It must be from the cranks set or BB. I've tried everything but I can't get it fixed. I've lubed all parts that I could think of to no avail.


What BB are you guys running with your red crankset?


----------



## lawr (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine is the new ceramic - no noise so far


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

*ceramic bb*

I also have the ceramic bb


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

arnt there two versions of the ceramic? the gpx and another?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Giant SL0 with Red here. I have no issues crossed chained and you shouldn't either. Tweak it until you get it right. If you think it's too loud then you ride too slow. I really only appreciate Dura-Ace when I am tooling around with the wife going 13-15mph. That said I will likely move to a DA chain from the 1090 chain when I am due to a replacement. I have about 1200 miles on RED now and have only had to make slight barrel adjustments from cable stretch.


----------

